# You only need to know....



## dwraisor (Oct 9, 2012)

Sooooo....

bored as I get when I am writing a paper for school... I have the 2nd season streaming. Dwayne Dethlefs tells his son "You only need to know four things: Felling and bucking, fighting and f#####g."

Priceless knowledge that is.


dw


----------



## chucker (Oct 9, 2012)

?? cant argue with that! weak mind and a strong back with this kind of education "will take you far pilgrim".... lol


----------

